# Detailing News - Reflow bird etching remover from Autoglym



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.autoglymprofessional.com/en/products/reflow.html








Reflow is a ground-breaking solution in removing bird dropping damage without equipment. An extremely quick, easy and safe option to use on all paintwork surfaces.

Pack sizes available:
Each pack contains 5 Thermal Transfer Packs

Bird droppings left on a vehicle's bodywork can lead to etchings or impressions forming on the paint. This is caused by the warming and cooling cycle of the vehicle's paintwork. The top level of paint (clear coat) warms and moulds around the bird dropping and then cools and hardens. The heating cycle may be triggered by sunlight or heat from the engine. Over time, as the cycle repeats, the clear coat takes on an impression of the bird dropping, often appearing in the form of a faded or dull etchings. The level of damage or severity of the etching can be impacted by several factors including the composition of the bird dropping, the time it has been left on the paintwork, the age of the vehicle and the climatic conditions.

Reflow has been developed to help rectify these imperfections in the paintwork. The water-activated thermal transfer packs have been designed to heat to a specific temperature which they retain for a specific length of time to create the optimum conditions for the paint to soften, reflow and fill the etchings caused by the bird droppings. As the pack cools, the paintwork resets, effectively healing the affected area and removing the bird dropping mark.

Each Reflow pouch contains five thermal transfer packs. Reflow should be placed and left on the damaged paintwork, untouched, for 30 minutes


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Definitely some ground breaking technology going on with that! :doublesho Good on you Autoglym! :thumb:

Packet says 'Professional Use Only' - will us enthusiasts be able to buy?

Alan W


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Would be handy for my A6 I've got a couple of sections where I'd try this.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

any mention of using it on fresh damage only or works on old damage too?


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

I use a heat gun and laser thermometer. Worked ok so far


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW !! ,just WOW..

I really hope it wont be a "pro use only" bull****.


----------

